# Safe RAM Temp



## TIGR (Sep 21, 2010)

For a while now I've been checking RAM temps in my builds. Right now I'm seeing the highest temp I've recorded yet, on on a build with 8GB (4x 2GB) of older A-Data AD2800002GMU DDR2. It's DDR2 800 memory running DDR2 887 @ 1.9v if I recall correctly, in a case and system configuration that doesn't put a lot of airflow over it. Currently undergoing Memtest86 3.4 [boot disc] testing and throwing no errors after 20 hours, but it's running 58.2° C at the hottest point on the heatsinks (tested by pressing one of my DT304 temp logger's K-type probes against the side of one of the middle modules).

I think I recall seeing that Micron rated their D9 chips to around 90° C but am having trouble finding any information now, and not sure about the other parts of the modules even if the chips are okay. I just haven't been able to find any concrete discussion or info about what's safe. This is going on a customer's computer, and I warranty all my rigs for three years standard; I of course want it to be rock solid long-term.

Advice? Experiences? Facts? Info? Opinions? Sources if you've got 'em.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2010)

TIGR said:


> For a while now I've been checking RAM temps in my builds. Right now I'm seeing the highest temp I've recorded yet, on on a build with 8GB (4x 2GB) of older A-Data AD2800002GMU DDR2. It's DDR2 800 memory running DDR2 887 @ 1.9v if I recall correctly, in a case and system configuration that doesn't put a lot of airflow over it. Currently undergoing Memtest86 3.4 [boot disc] testing and throwing no errors after 20 hours, but it's running 58.2° C at the hottest point on the heatsinks (tested by pressing one of my DT304 temp logger's K-type probes against the side of one of the middle modules).
> 
> I think I recall seeing that Micron rated their D9 chips to around 90° C but am having trouble finding any information now, and not sure about the other parts of the modules even if the chips are okay. I just haven't been able to find any concrete discussion or info about what's safe. This is going on a customer's computer, and I warranty all my rigs for three years standard; I of course want it to be rock solid long-term.
> 
> Advice? Experiences? Facts? Info? Opinions? Sources if you've got 'em.



i've had many similar issues over my previous DDR1 and DDR2 builds, and tend to get scoffed at by certain people who 'never had issues' - you're having hell at 1.9v, imagine my problems at 2.1v >.<


if you cant hold your finger on it at load, its too hot. get a fan on it.

pro tip: other oft ignored things that overheat are NB, SB and VRM's. check them too.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 21, 2010)

DDR2 is the hottest you've tested so far? Good to know DDR3's cool...
I've always been worried about RAM temps so always ghetto-modded some RAM cooling somehow. Hottest I got (with some OEM probes that come with a case) was 53. This was with some 667 stuff, before I even got my Tracers.

"Extended Temperature Range
Our UDIMMs have a wide operating range, including some solutions that work at temperatures of –40°C to +85°C, helping your application can thrive in rugged environments."


Source, Micron

85 deg.c sounds good, give or take.

EDIT:
Samsung's is about the same


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2010)

DDR2 was designed  (JEDEC standard) for 667Mhz, 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8v


us OCers made them release faster and faster, until we ended up at 1066Mhz with 5-5-5-15 and 4-4-4-12 upto 2.3v... while 1.8v modules may not overheat, i guarantee that without airflow, higher voltages will.


85C sounds about right for the areas i had problems with as well - part of which was not just that the ram was hot, but that the heat from the ram cooked other things nearby (NB, VRMs, etc depending on the board)


----------



## zsamz_ (Sep 22, 2010)

i never let ram go over 40c
you just askin for trouble
all you need is a fan on em


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2010)

your temps are fine for DDR2. http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2725/xigmatek_cuirassier_n002_memory_heat_spreaders/index8.html


----------



## TIGR (Sep 22, 2010)

After posting, I realized a rear case fan wasn't spinning. With that going now, the temperature in the same spot (probe hasn't moved and room temp has remained constant) doesn't break 50° C. That fan is key to balancing the airflow in the case, but I'm still surprised it made an 8° difference.

@scaminatrix: "standard" SDRAM voltages are 2.5v for DDR, 1.8v for DDR2, and 1.5v for DDR3. Not that actual products stick to that, as Mussels discussed, but the point remains: newer generations of SDRAM are more efficient. DDR3 will generally run cooler than DDR2 (of course there is major variance between products within each generation). Last I heard, DDR4 is expected to operate at 1.0v.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2010)

TIGR said:


> After posting, I realized a rear case fan wasn't spinning. With that going now, the temperature in the same spot (probe hasn't moved and room temp has remained constant) doesn't break 50° C. That fan is key to balancing the airflow in the case, but I'm still surprised it made an 8° difference.
> 
> @scaminatrix: "standard" SDRAM voltages are 2.5v for DDR, 1.8v for DDR2, and 1.5v for DDR3. Not that actual products stick to that, as Mussels discussed, but the point remains: newer generations of SDRAM are more efficient. DDR3 will generally run cooler than DDR2 (of course there is major variance between products within each generation). Last I heard, DDR4 is expected to operate at 1.0v.



DDR3 is such bliss after 2.1v DDR2, even without cooling it barely gets warm (at 1.65v) - and with a 140mm fan above it blowing cool air over it, it never goes above ambient.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2010)

My Tridents got warm but it took trying memtest86+ with 2600mhz and 1.82V to make it fell the pain


----------

